
Ask HN: What random things do you do while you wait for the build? - Nemant
I read BBC, HN, and random wikipedia articles. I just read that the song Asereje by Las Ketchup has demonic lyrics: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;The_Ketchup_Song_(Aserej%C3%A9)#Controversy_and_supposed_Satanic_references<p>I also double&#x2F;triple check my phone for whatsapp messages.<p>PS I&#x27;m waiting for the build
======
kafkaesq
Generally I try to do non-random things -- like work on other aspects of the
project, you know, in parallel.

That is, if I care about the project at least. When management goes out of its
way to make me not care? Then I check HN and WP, just like you.

------
dewiz
for builds locking the IDE I usually peek at my inbox, unless I have a second
IDE were I'm working on something else. For build running remotely it depends,
if the build takes 10-20 mins (in my ideal projects) I just keep working. In
other worse projects were it can take 1-2 hours, I tend to run them at the end
of the day so I don't have to think about context switching too much.

